# ما معنى كلمة طقس ؟



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ما معنى كلمة طقس ؟


" الطقس " كلمة يونانية ( تاكسيس ، taksis )
بمعنى نظام و ترتيب و فى الأصطلاح الكنسى القبطى : نظام و ترتيب القائمين بالخدمة الكهنوتية و الصلوات العامة و الخاصة و ترتيب و إقامة أسرار الكنيسة السبعة ، و صلوات التبريك و التدشين و التكريس و الرسامات و التجنيز و الإبتهالات و شكل الكنيسة و رتب الكهنوت و ملابس الخدام .

و لما أستراحت الكنيسة من الأضطهادات الرومانية ، التى أستمرت نحو ثلاث قرون ، أخذت ترتقى بالطقوس ، إلى أن وصلت إلى أسمى درجة من النظام و الكمال ، و ثبت أسلوب الطقس الممارس بروعة و دقة حتى الأن 

منقول​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2008)

_



لما أستراحت الكنيسة من الأضطهادات الرومانية ، التى أستمرت نحو ثلاث قرون ، أخذت ترتقى بالطقوس ، إلى أن وصلت إلى أسمى درجة من النظام و الكمال ، و ثبت أسلوب الطقس الممارس بروعة و دقة حتى الأن​

أنقر للتوسيع...

على اعتقادى ان بعض الطوائف المسيحية متمسكة بطقوسها فى ظل الاضطهاد
ميرسى كتييير كاندى
تسلم ايدك
تقبلى مرورى​_


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _على اعتقادى ان بعض الطوائف المسيحية متمسكة بطقوسها فى ظل الاضطهاد_
> _ميرسى كتييير كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _تقبلى مرورى_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا تنونى

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------

